# Damn, check out CarrotTop



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Dood's BUFF!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks like hes wearing makeup


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i remeber one of his commericals and he had buffed

out and i thought it was some kinda rubber suit.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no its real. i seen him live in vegas.
wes


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Holy crap, very impressive.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Steroids.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Steroids.
> [snapback]1161007[/snapback]​


does a body good


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

he's still a fool...lol


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, it makes you buff, but shrinks your stuff.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

roids.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

posidean X is that you?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Steroids.
> [snapback]1161007[/snapback]​


how do you know? maybe hes just working his ass off... hes big but not overly massive

either way he looks kinda dumb with that awesome body and ugly hair


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The guy weighs maybe 170 at most, and the first thing you say is steroids?

I doubt he is on steroids.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

oh yea, check out his pubes


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Roids big time.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> Roids big time.
> [snapback]1161388[/snapback]​


ignorance is bliss


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah hes jacked but he is one really scary looking woman uh i mean guy errr actually he looks more like scary woman..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

still a wierd looking guy.,


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He looks like he has had some plastic surgery as well.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

God I hate him.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HUGE *** ;(


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Drew said:


> HUGE *** ;(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" ;( "









Why are you winking at him then.

***.

j/k


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

You see his veins? Their full of water, hes using a substance.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> You see his veins? Their full of water, hes using a substance.
> [snapback]1161516[/snapback]​


You are an idiot. My veins pop out like that and I dont use roids. I know alot of guys at the gym that have popy veins and they dont use roids popy viens dont mean anything other than you have popy viens, and possible high blood preshure.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

He doesn't have to be on steroids to get like that, maybe he worked his ass off for the past 4 years or so, that's definatly achievable naturally. And the vascularity has nothing to do with being on roids man, when your work out your veins pop out and look thicker than usual because of all the blood that´s being pumped. It also has to do with genetics, some guys have more vascularity than others.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

If he has chicken legs, then he is on the gas. Most roiders work out on the top part of the body and then have these skinny legs.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

plus he has bitch t*ts


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

could be using creatine, that stuff makes you look waaay bigger than you are. fills your muscles up with water. then you stop taking it, and you get some nice tits.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Steroids.
> ...


Look at the veins... Those do not normally pop out,,, if you are on roids then they will pop out just like his do or even farther out.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

adultswim said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > You see his veins? Their full of water, hes using a substance.
> ...












Obviously you must be underweight....











3xtacie said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> ...


:nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Who wears eyeliner to work-out


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

OMG


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

When he was on Howard Stern a couple years ago he said he works out all the time.

I doubt it's roids, Sticking to a strict regimine over years will produce results like that.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> ...


You must be a couch potato or something, you sound jelouse of guys with muscles. Im 5'11'' 164 lbs 9.2% bodyfat thats an athlete's phisique buddy. I'm not as ripped as Carrot Top but I'm gettin there.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Im 5'11'' 164 lbs 9.2% bodyfat thats an athlete's phisique buddy


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

JAC said:


> when your work out your veins pop out and look thicker than usual because of all the blood that´s being pumped. It also has to do with genetics, some guys have more vascularity than others.
> [snapback]1161654[/snapback]​


Ding ding ding, we have a winner!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > Im 5'11'' 164 lbs 9.2% bodyfat thats an athlete's phisique buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > > Im 5'11'' 164 lbs 9.2% bodyfat thats an athlete's phisique buddy
> ...


Why's that funny?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

theres a lot of real information going in this thread


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Puff said:


> he's still a fool...lol
> [snapback]1161012[/snapback]​


A fool on roids


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hes wearing make up, has half his hair tied up into a pony tail, and his voice is insanely annoying, if he's not on roids, he's definitely on something. Because that kind of muscle looks gross and abnormal especially with his curly veins poppin out all over the place.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

He looks like ass.



Xenon said:


> He looks like he has had some plastic surgery as well.
> [snapback]1161452[/snapback]​


Yes. But still has the ass look.








----

I am built lean because that is the look I favor, I don't like his build seems over done. But then again I actually have a face that doesn' t look ass so he may think it helps with dates when in reality its a turn off for most women. The makeup doesn't help, and his voice is fucked up and awful.

Eyeliner for a work out?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

adultswim said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...












The only time Id be jealous is when I start to get a crick in my wrist and wear tight shirts and pants....oh that and when fish grow two legs and two arms and walk on land. 9.2% ? Jeez, you must be f*cking TWIG!







Get at me when your ribs are no longer visable.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Many of you out there may be doing your work-outs all natural. But this guy is juiced big time...He was a 100bs geek no more then a few years ago and now he's looking like Hulk Hogan. I have friends that are religious about their work-outs and have been doing it daily for years...Needless to say, they don't look like Carrot Top.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

could be genetics.. i get huge and ripped very quickly which is good for me cuz i can bulk up and cut weight in less period of time for a fight than my opponent who may only be cutting weight and not have the time to bulk beforehand


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Think about it, he has ebough money to hire a personal trainer/nutritionist to show him the correct posture in his workouts and to cook his every "bodybuilder" meal. He could easily get like that in a couple years if he worked his ass off, ate a correct diet, and took the right supplements like Whey Protein etc.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its just like weightloss.. some guys can eat a stick of butter and a jar of mayo a day n not gain any weight.. while some guys could diet like crazy and do alot of cardio and not lose any weight..


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

jiggy said:


> could be genetics.. i get huge and ripped very quickly which is good for me cuz i can bulk up and cut weight in less period of time for a fight than my opponent who may only be cutting weight and not have the time to bulk beforehand
> [snapback]1162084[/snapback]​


Do you plan your fights or something?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Fights as in scheduled, officiated fights.

Not bar fights...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

turds in a doughnut don't fit


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> ...


Whatever man. 5'11'' 165 is still an athletes phisique, my ribs dont show like you think they do you can see the outline of the rib cage's edge but not the individual ribs. Only freaky runway models that weigh 90 lbs. and are 6' tall have those ribs that you can count from 50 yards away. Look at other athletes and bodybuilders and the like you can see thier rib cages. Look at pics of arnold when he was in his prime you can see his rib cage. SO whats your point. Also when you start to get lean and produce more muscle than fat the muscles that suround your rib cage and the muscles that attach to the rib cage can make it look like your ribs are poping out but in fact its the muscles on and around the ribs that are showing. I'm not saying Carot Face isnt on something but I highly doubt he is on steroids like Dianabol, Anavar, Straight Testosterone or sh*t like that. He is probably on some supplements like Glutamine, Creatine, and some kind of pro-hormone like 1-AD or 1-4 Test ester ether along with a crapton of potassium to keep the waterweight down so he looks cut up. I'll say one thing the guy needs to work on his abs it looks kinda funny having those big arms and chest with no definition in his abdominals.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

adultswim said:


> I'm not saying Carot Face isnt on something but I highly doubt he is on steroids like Dianabol, Anavar, Straight Testosterone or sh*t like that. He is probably on some supplements like Glutamine, Creatine, and some kind of pro-hormone like 1-AD or 1-4 Test ester ether along with a crapton of potassium to keep the waterweight down so he looks cut up.


someone did some online research before this post?

carrot top has been really big for years now. i have a friend that has only been working out for two years, doing it entirely naturally and is bigger than carrot top. some people can just do it. and think about it, what else does carrot top have to do with his time?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

mbierzyc said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying Carot Face isnt on something but I highly doubt he is on steroids like Dianabol, Anavar, Straight Testosterone or sh*t like that. He is probably on some supplements like Glutamine, Creatine, and some kind of pro-hormone like 1-AD or 1-4 Test ester ether along with a crapton of potassium to keep the waterweight down so he looks cut up.
> ...


He probably does have a crapton of time on his hands. I'm in the fitness industry so I do know what I am talkin about, thanks mbierzyc! I'm glad some people arent ignorant.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Here he is again. looks normal to me.


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

He looks like a freak to me. His face is so unatural. Reminds me of Michael Jackson. Since his face is just so odd.

=(


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

im 6' 185 pounds and im a pretty big guy . being 5'11 and weighing 165 man thats crazy but i guess it all depends on ur genetics. i have always been a guy who always had more mass so it got me to a point where when i started working out i jst kept gaining more wait. by the way do u play any sports? with that kind of body i suppose u are a runner? being as lean as u are. i run track so the extra mass from me comes from my legs.

looking at carrot top thought i can take a guess and say that he is like everyother guy at the gym who focuses mostly on upperbody and not a whole lot on his legs. with me its the opposite. pushing 400+ on squat now lifting for about 1 year on and off.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

How do you people do the supergay emote? Dammit


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Did he finally realize that he sucked so he decided to bulk up?


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow, never would of thought. still needs to work on the hair haha.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

naw, thin guys always have their veins thobbing out...

and I never heard of WATER in your veins...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn when will this fool die


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i dont even know who this guy is!

But something i do know...Juuuuuice Monkeeeey!!!!!


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> i dont even know who this guy is!
> 
> But something i do know...Juuuuuice Monkeeeey!!!!!
> [snapback]1163251[/snapback]​


he's an awful commedian, be glad you've never heard of him.

but i think way too many people point the finger towards steroids when some people just lift hard, eat a lot of healthy food and can make progress like that. if i ever get really big i'd hate to be falsely accused of being on 'roids.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

mbierzyc said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > i dont even know who this guy is!
> ...


During a time like this, its hard not to. Especially all the people with enough green to spend it on, youd never know.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

juice


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I never really took a good look at his face before (who would?) it looks like it is made out of rubber. It looks like you can take the edges of his mouth and stretch it around his head. He should be called rubber head, or rubber face.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mbierzyc said:


> Sheppard said:
> 
> 
> > i dont even know who this guy is!
> ...


damn i love being falsely accused of roids... makes me feel good


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

is that his pubic hair down there?


----------

